#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] How to reference image for multiple uses

## tobias1010

Hello, 

I have a powerpoint presentation and would like to use the same image in different places of the powerpoint presentation. 

Is there a way to do this?

For example

Slide 1

Image: Car

Slide 2
Image: Car

Slide 3
Image: Car


Library:
Image: Car


So if I update the image in the library, slide 1,slide 2 and slide 3 are automatically updated. Thank you,

----------


## PaulSP8

You could try linking to the image instead of inserting it.

Click on "Inserts > Pictures", then at the bottom of the File Dialog box change "Insert" to "Link to File" and then do as you would normally.

Any changes made to the linked picture will then change in the Presentation for each link.

You'll need to make sure you distribute the picture with the Presentation though or it'll not display it if it can't find it.

(I'd recommend keeping them in the same folder as the Presentation so you don't risk file paths coming into it as well)

----------


## tobias1010

:EEK!: 
Buddy, this is it. You solved it. Awesome. Thank you.

----------


## PaulSP8

No problem, glad I could help  :Smilie:

----------

